# Sad rehome



## ESAB

Hello all,

I have started a couple of posts about my lovely boy and his on going problems with a food intolerance (feacal test negative); we seemed to have gotten over the worse and I had started to try him with different types of food to work out what he couldnt tolerate.

He has gone alot worse so put him back on the Hills D/D but I cant cope with this anymore, I have tried since Jan to sort him out and i really need to put my young kids first as he occasionaly leaks on a very bad day.

I was looking into the raw food diet as I believe this may help him but i really want him to go to a home where his new mummy/daddy really knows what to do as I do think he will improve with the right diet.

I love this cat very much and really dont want to be judged over this but I am stressed out all the time over this which seems silly.

He is a very friendly boy who adores company, very daft and playful, typical cat!

Not yet been neutered or vaccinated as been spending so much on tests and vets bills as vets advised me to try to get this sorted first.

Please can you get in touch if you can help in any way I would be more than happy to deliver him so I can see his new home.
Thanks

Emma


----------



## ESAB

another pic


----------



## ESAB

bump up for this lovely cat, can anyone help, getting really desperate now but dont want to put him to sleep


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Put him to sleep before trying a raw diet?? Why! Why not try everything first.

Where do you live? Someone needs to come and take him away NOW if you are considering putting him to sleep over something so trivial.

Putting to sleep is literally NOT an option at all!


----------



## Guest

ESAB said:


> bump up for this lovely cat, can anyone help, getting really desperate now but dont want to put him to sleep


Have a word with Hobbs!
dunno anything about cats nor their diets but I do know one thing I dont like dry food!


----------



## Guest

Are you being serious? Put him to sleep?

Where abouts do you live? I'll come and get him tonight if you're near


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Again, if you are anywhere near York I will take him, or if you can get him anywhere near me I will drive and get him.


----------



## Aurelia

ESAB please please at least try the raw feeding. It doesn't have to be hard work. Honestly it can be really easy once you get the hang of it. Especially if you try some of the raw minces on the market.

Honestly, your post has made me cry. The poor boy ... and then to read your last post about putting him to sleep?


----------



## Aurelia

Please tell us your location ... I'm sure we can find a home forhim between us.

I really can not believe this


----------



## Cassia

I just don't have the words... SERIOUSLY?!?! I mean cumon! 
I'm not a confrontational person but this takes the biscuit.
Try him on raw... you need to.
Like people have said before... PTS is not in any way an option!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Not 100% but the OP replied to kellyjoy saying she had pmd her in a thread about fostering in Manchester, so from that i assume they are in or around Manc? 

Its a bit of a mess to drive there but I would happily get the train or meet the OP from the train if they were willing. Anything, honestly.


----------



## ESAB

i really dont want to so any help with the raw food diet will be appreciated, I just cant get my head round it and in the meantime hes leaking blood, feaces


----------



## Guest

Can you please tell us where you live?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

ESAB said:


> i really dont want to so any help with the raw food diet will be appreciated, I just cant get my head round it and in the meantime hes leaking blood, feaces


I have PM'd you ESAB with a possible solution.

What type of blood are we talking about, bright red or darker? It might be that he is very sore inside from the food. What are you feeding him currently, and where do you live. I will do everything I can to help you and your boy, I have sent details in the PM


----------



## ESAB

I've replied, its bright red and occasionally mucus


----------



## XxZoexX

If it is near Manchester and any transport is needed let me know.. Ill make sure OH is available.


----------



## ESAB

thank you I am happy to drive him anywhere to the perfect home.

i let him outside and that seemed to make him worse it seems when he runs around more he gets worse??


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

ESAB said:


> I've replied, its bright red and occasionally mucus


Thats better than dark, it shows that he's probably got some sort of tear in his colon or bottom and its probably quite sore. if its coming from higher in the digestive system it can be dark and nasty, but red is better than dark!


----------



## Guest

ESAB said:


> I've replied, its bright red and occasionally mucus


Dunno about cats but in dogs and humans mucas and blood often point to one of the bowel diseases like colitus - dunno if cats suffer it though! 
Does you vet not think the dry food could be contributing to this?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

ESAB said:


> thank you I am happy to drive him anywhere to the perfect home.
> 
> i let him outside and that seemed to make him worse it seems when he runs around more he gets worse??


He might be eating something else outside which is disagreeing with him. I'm not exactly sure what that is but honestly it sounds very similar to what my Gloworm was like. The poo was literally liquid, it was awful, stuck to his bum. I washed my bedsheets more than I washed my face that month.

Sorry what is he eating at the mo? I dont know what exactly Hills D/D is.


----------



## Guest

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Sorry what is he eating at the mo? I dont know what exactly Hills D/D is.


One the vets normally dole out!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

DoubleTrouble said:


> Dunno about cats but in dogs and humans mucas and blood often point to one of the bowel diseases like colitus - dunno if cats suffer it though!
> Does you vet not think the dry food could be contributing to this?


Cound be something like that or could be general iritation. I had yummy blood and mucus in Gloworms and as far as I am concerned it was diet related rather than anything illness related.

And Hill confuses me, its all like S/D, D/D R/D I'll have to google it! lol


----------



## Aurelia

ESAB ... hun if he has not been castrated or vaccinated PLEASE stop letting him out  He will end up with a whole host of extra and potentially life threatening problems otherwise.

PLEASE take Gloworm*Mushroom up on her offer.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Aurelia said:


> ESAB ... hun if he has not been castrated or vaccinated PLEASE stop letting him out  He will end up with a whole host of extra and potentially life threatening problems otherwise.
> 
> PLEASE take Gloworm*Mushroom up on her offer.


Hopefully we are getting something sorted in PM


----------



## Aurelia

UGh  I can't stop thinking about this ...

You now have a problem. You've been letting him out unvaccinated and entire. Anyone who now considers taking him in will have to think VERY carefully if they already have cats ...


----------



## Guest

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Hopefully we are getting something sorted in PM


Well when you have done then can you go sort out the bengal please


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well when you have done then can you go sort out the bengal please


I cant take em all!

And D/D is saying skin support to me on google (though its d/d dunno if capitalisation makes a difference....)


----------



## Guest

If one the off chance the cats in Lancashire I can hold him until he can be picked up.


----------



## Cloudygirl

he's not vaccinated 

Where abouts are you OP?

Hope something has been sorted.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Cloudygirl said:


> he's not vaccinated
> 
> Where abouts are you OP?
> 
> Hope something has been sorted.


Something will have to be sorted with regards to the vaccinations. Can anyone PM with me with regards to it and the affects on my boys, IE if I got the boy his first shot when he got to me, if i get him, what other precautions need I take. Both my boys were fully vacc at birth.


----------



## Guest

Where abouts is the OP G'worm? 
I think this boy needs a home where his diet can be met by someone who's willing to take a challenge. i cant think of anyone better than you.


----------



## Guest

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Something will have to be sorted with regards to the vaccinations. Can anyone PM with me with regards to it and the affects on my boys, IE if I got the boy his first shot when he got to me, if i get him, what other precautions need I take. Both my boys were fully vacc at birth.


oO
well you all know I don't know about cats, but you should not really vaccinate a dog if it is not in perfect health! Otherwise you can upset the immune system!! dunno about cats though!


----------



## ESAB

Aurelia said:


> ESAB ... hun if he has not been castrated or vaccinated PLEASE stop letting him out  He will end up with a whole host of extra and potentially life threatening problems otherwise.
> 
> PLEASE take Gloworm*Mushroom up on her offer.


He went out for 2 days just into the garden for an hour or so when I was around


----------



## Cloudygirl

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Something will have to be sorted with regards to the vaccinations. Can anyone PM with me with regards to it and the affects on my boys, IE if I got the boy his first shot when he got to me, if i get him, what other precautions need I take. Both my boys were fully vacc at birth.


I would speak to your vet to be honest.

I know with my rescue boys that they were ill when they were first rescued as babies and weren't neutered until they were 6 months (just before I had them) and they had their first vaccinations then too. It might be that the vet won't think it's appropriate to vaccinate him at the moment in which case would you have to keep him separately to be safe? - I'm really not sure. Same with neutering. I recall from another thread the OP saying that the vet had advised not to neuter him at the moment. In which case that would also have consequences about how he'd get on with your cats.


----------



## Aurelia

That's all it takes 

I really do hope you can come back on tomorrow. I tried to type out a post advising you on raw feeding, but my fingers and brain aren't matching up atm ... Maybe Hobbs can advise you of the easiest route to trying raw. Or even someone else? I just don't want to over complicate it for you as I'm afraid you will give up on it and your boy.

Honestly anyone thinking of rehoming your boy should think very carefully about the implications for their other cats. It's not even certain what his problems are yet. It sounds dietary but you can't be sure until a diet is found that helps him. That might take some time, or it might only take a few days. But it's a risk that I would advise anyone to think about carefully.

Also I think it would be better if you get his vaccinations done and castration before letting him go anywhere. At least then you can offer his new owners some kind of reassurance.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

I am also happy to offer some advice on an easier route into raw. There is a company called Natural Instinct which offer raw minces and you can even pick up raw mince called prize choice in pets at home (Not complete but it will be a start if nothign else alongside some food)

NI deliver the next day. And is a complete food. It might be an idea to order some of that tomorrow and it should come on Friday.


----------



## ESAB

Hi hobbs has been really helpful, tried eliminating foods first his last go was pork on its own which straight away caused a bad reaction, tried chicken and rice and chicken on its own aswell.

One vet said it wasnt ok and the most recent vet I spoke to said he should be ok, so will call vets again tomorrow.


----------



## Aurelia

ESAB said:


> Hi hobbs has been really helpful, tried eliminating foods first his last go was pork on its own which straight away caused a bad reaction, tried chicken and rice and chicken on its own aswell.
> 
> One vet said it wasnt ok and the most recent vet I spoke to said he should be ok, so will call vets again tomorrow.


How long did you try the plain raw chicken for, and did it not work?


----------



## Cloudygirl

Aurelia said:


> Honestly anyone thinking of rehoming your boy should think very carefully about the implications for their other cats. It's not even certain what his problems are yet. It sounds dietary but you can't be sure until a diet is found that helps him. That might take some time, or it might only take a few days. But it's a risk that I would advise anyone to think about carefully.
> 
> Also I think it would be better if you get his vaccinations done and castration before letting him go anywhere. At least then you can offer his new owners some kind of reassurance.


I'm sure it was on another thread that the vet didn't advise neutering or vaccinations with the bad tummy. In which case it would be very uncertain how soon they could be done


----------



## Guest

Cloudygirl said:


> I'm sure it was on another thread that the vet didn't advise neutering or vaccinations with the bad tummy. In which case it would be very uncertain how soon they could be done


Well with a dog I certainly wouldn't but would certainly discuss the fors and against thoroughly with the vet! And could create probs for anyone taking on with a multi cat household.

As for the raw - dunno it cats inners work the sameas dogs - but certainly with dogs trying a scoure of protien that the animal has never been subjected to often benifits! Lamb often comes intothis catorgary and also rabbit! but the OP you would have to ask HOBBS as she is the pet forum cat food guru

pp DoubleTrouble
Dictated by DT but made by my able assistant


----------



## ESAB

I have ordered some of the complete raw food mince and give that a go, hobbs suggested horsemeat which will try that if this doesnt work. Hills D/D was one of the ones reccomended as it is Venison and pea


----------



## Cloudygirl

ESAB said:


> I have ordered some of the complete raw food mince and give that a go, hobbs suggested horsemeat which will try that if this doesnt work. Hills D/D was one of the ones reccomended as it is Venison and pea


And how long are you going to give it to work? I think part of the problem is chopping and changing so much. Unless he has an extreme reaction to it I'd try him on the raw for some time before giving up on it. His tum might take a while to clear up


----------



## jenny armour

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I cant take em all!
> 
> And D/D is saying skin support to me on google (though its d/d dunno if capitalisation makes a difference....)


d/d can also be used for intestinal as the vet put my dusti on this for a short while but it didnt work


----------



## Misi

I'd put him on raw, too. If there's one thing that upsets my Simba's tum, it's any kind of commercial food, even the good ones, like Bozita. Try rabbit, and even pork. If cats are going to be intolerant to any kind of raw meat, it's usually chicken or beef that upset them. You have to stick with it, though.


----------



## ESAB

day 2 of the raw diet and now gone worse I will give it time but is anyone wlling to take him on??


----------



## Guest

ESAB said:


> day 2 of the raw diet and now gone worse I will give it time but is anyone wlling to take him on??


What do you mean by gone worse?


----------



## ESAB

dripping loads, mainly poo, very windy this morning, and his bum is red raw, going to be giving him a bath later to clean him up


----------



## Aurelia

ESAB said:


> day 2 of the raw diet and now gone worse I will give it time but is anyone wlling to take him on??





ESAB said:


> dripping loads, mainly poo, very windy this morning, and his bum is red raw, going to be giving him a bath later to clean him up


I really do think you should get him back to the vets.

One of our other members has a cat with very similar sounding symptoms, and theier cat has TF. Are you 100% sure this was tested for?

You say this is day 1 of raw, so if he was windy this morning and runny ... well it's not going to be the raw food. I'd give it at least a week ...

But I must stress that IMO your kitty needs to see a vet asap.

I really do think his health problems should be sorted before rehoming. PTS is not an option either IMO ... not for a runny bum.


----------



## Guest

ESAB said:


> dripping loads, mainly poo, very windy this morning, and his bum is red raw, going to be giving him a bath later to clean him up


That could be anything....has he been tested for IBD? 
Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) in Cats


----------



## ESAB

yes 100% sure, he had 1feacal test as negative then he had a seperate feacal test for TF also negative. the vet has said theres nothing else he can do for him except me trying different foods 

I really want someone to take him as I am constantly cleaning up poo my kids cant just play and relax as he is making the place filthy, even though I am always bleaching the floor.

I wish it was just a runny bum but this is a constant problem not just confined to the litter box.

At my wits end with this and not wishing to be dramatic buts its a nightmare so no i dont want to put him to sleep but I cant cope with him anymore. its not fair on anyone


----------



## ESAB

shetlandlover said:


> That could be anything....has he been tested for IBD?
> Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) in Cats


I've spent a fortune one test and medication for him, any idea of the costs of testing for this?

He has already had 2 different types of antibiotic already Im sure one was metronidazole, i'll have to check


----------



## Aurelia

What raw did you get in? Please try it and only the raw for a week. No treats or extras just the raw.

If you're 100% sure on the TF thing, then that's something at least.

I can't understand though .. you sound like you wouldn't even want to keep him if his tummy trouble is sorted out?

You managed this long, can you not handle another week just to see if he improves?

I really wish you would cease talking about PTS now, it's almost like emotional blackmail to get someone to take him 

I said before I would recomend that anyone thinking of taking him in thinks very seriously about doing so if they already have pets. Until you know for sure if it is his diet you're asking someone to risk the health of their other animals for him. If the raw works and he firms up surely there is no need to find him a new home after all?

I think perhaps your best course of action here if you really can't cope with his tummy problems long enough to sort it out is, finding a rescue centre who might have a foster carer to take him on.


----------



## ESAB

Aurelia said:


> What raw did you get in? Please try it and only the raw for a week. No treats or extras just the raw.
> 
> If you're 100% sure on the TF thing, then that's something at least.
> 
> I can't understand though .. you sound like you wouldn't even want to keep him if his tummy trouble is sorted out?
> 
> You managed this long, can you not handle another week just to see if he improves?
> 
> I really wish you would cease talking about PTS now, it's almost like emotional blackmail to get someone to take him
> 
> I said before I would recomend that anyone thinking of taking him in thinks very seriously about doing so if they already have pets. Until you know for sure if it is his diet you're asking someone to risk the health of their other animals for him. If the raw works and he firms up surely there is no need to find him a new home after all?
> 
> I think perhaps your best course of action here if you really can't cope with his tummy problems long enough to sort it out is, finding a rescue centre who might have a foster carer to take him on.


Ive just put up with it for so long and tried so hard to sort him it feels as though he wont get better 

Of course I can handle another week, got 12 x 400g raw meat from Natural Instinct which he adores sothat should last him a while unless he keeps inhaing it as he has been doing the piggy.

I am not trying emotional blackmail saying I dont want him to be PTS but would rather not have him andgive him to someone who really knows their stuff as I cant imagine being able to sort him out after all this time, but i understand thats a problem for people wth other animals.

I have tried rescue centres without luck though unfortunately


----------



## Guest

Right, if you can keep hold of him for another week I will come and get him from you at the weekend, I've managed to find a home with my friend who has no other pets, but I will go to him every day and fund his treatment etc, and when he's well he can come home to live with us. 

Would that be okay o/p? 

Em
xx


----------



## ESAB

that would be brilliant as I said I just want him to go to someone who knows what they are doing.

Thank you x


----------



## Guest

ESAB said:


> that would be brilliant as I said I just want him to go to someone who knows what they are doing.
> 
> Thank you x


Sorted  if you stay on the forum I'll update you on his progress etc 

Will sort it through pm xxxx


----------



## Aurelia

Well stick with the raw for a good week ... I forget what he weighs, but for a 4kg cat that's enough food for 40 days  ... scratch that am I right in thinking he is only 7months old? That's probably enough food for 20 days maximum then...

UGH, I just went to see if I could find out his age from your previous posts and found this too ...



ESAB said:


> I have just started to foster and rehome unwanted and rescue animals, I have rabbits and rats at the moment which should be ready for a new home soon




Did you ever get the other two kittens vaccinated? and how have they been through all of this?


----------



## Guest

ESAB said:


> I've spent a fortune one test and medication for him, any idea of the costs of testing for this?
> 
> He has already had 2 different types of antibiotic already Im sure one was metronidazole, i'll have to check


I do know how much it costs because my cat had had many tests done due to his skin reactions. Infact we had to have a allergy test done just so he could be neutered. I have never given up on him because despite the costs I took him on.

I think your quick to offer him away.....



> day 2 of the raw diet and now gone worse I will give it time but is anyone wlling to take him on??


To me comes across very.....pushy like its only been 2 days but your ready for the worst anyway!

If you want rid of him so badly just get it over with and hand him to Eroswoof or Glowworm but dont make it sound like you have no other options left. Not when Aurelia and Hobbs are trying their best to give you alternatives.

Sorry if this post comes across rude but I get the general impression that you decided long ago you wanted rid of him. Weather it be a new home or PTS.


----------



## Guest

Had a big chat on the phone with Aurelia and Gloworm on MSN. I'm going to follow complete isolation, so I'm going to keep a change of clothes at my friends so I don't bring anything home, I'm going to have to wear gloves etc and cover my shoes until we know what's going on.

I'm going to get him re-tested for everything (no offense to o/p - just so I have all his details etc) and we'll go from there  xxxx


----------



## Aurelia

Bless your heart Em.

OP he really couldn't be going to a better home :001_wub: 

*sets about compiling a list of welcome home goodies *


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

Are you letting this cat outside unattended? If so, don't. You don't know what nasties he could be eating while you're not looking, or what other people could be feeding him. Keep him inside, restrict his diet, don't keep changing his food. (Bland meat such as chicken/fish is probably best for his sensitive stomach.) Offer him small portions three or four times a day. 

Constant diarrhoea like you're describing can cause dehydration, which is very serious. I'm very surprised that your vet is just leaving you to experiment with foods instead of trying to figure out the cause and treat him. I would take him for a second opinion. He may need Lectade or something to rehydrate him. 

Ask your vet if kaogel could help too.

God forbid any of your other animals should fall sick, with your attitude. I want to say that you should set a good example to your children - teach them responsibilty, how to stick with a beloved pet when it's ill, help them through the hard times as well as enjoying the good times... But I can't, because I think this cat would be better off with someone who's willing to put him first.


Bless your heart, Eroswoof! You're a star, so y'are.


----------



## Guest

Aurelia said:


> Bless your heart Em.
> 
> OP he really couldn't be going to a better home :001_wub:
> 
> *sets about compiling a list of welcome home goodies *


You're an angel, and thank you so much for the phone call hen



NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Are you letting this cat outside unattended? If so, don't. You don't know what nasties he could be eating while you're not looking, or what other people could be feeding him. Keep him inside, restrict his diet, don't keep changing his food. (Bland meat such as chicken/fish is probably best for his sensitive stomach.) Offer him small portions three or four times a day.
> 
> Constant diarrhoea like you're describing can cause dehydration, which is very serious. I'm very surprised that your vet is just leaving you to experiment with foods instead of trying to figure out the cause and treat him. I would take him for a second opinion. He may need Lectade or something to rehydrate him.
> 
> Ask your vet if kaogel could help too.
> 
> God forbid any of your other animals should fall sick, with your attitude. I want to say that you should set a good example to your children - teach them responsibilty, how to stick with a beloved pet when it's ill, help them through the hard times as well as enjoying the good times... But I can't, because I think this cat would be better off with someone who's willing to put him first.
> 
> Bless your heart, Eroswoof! You're a star, so y'are.


:lol: I'm really not. He wont be going outside or anything and just in case it IS something untreatable my friend is happy to keep him for me so please don't worry that he'd have to be passed on if it was a medical condition xxxxx


----------



## abbiechi

Oh Em, what a hero xx


----------



## Guest

Righty, just waiting for the op to get back to me and then we'll start a new thread  xxxx


----------



## spid

I agree - what a hero you are!!!!:thumbup1::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX

Aww Em you're an absolute Star  xxx


----------



## buffie

What a wonderful thing to do Fingers crossed you can get this kitten back to health.


----------



## Guest

I'm really not  I just want him to be well  xxxxxx


----------



## Aurelia

You've gone that extra mile to see this little man at least has a chance. That makes you a bright shiny pink lol star in my book ... so there


----------



## Guest

Aurelia said:


> You've gone that extra mile to see this little man at least has a chance. That makes you a bright shiny pink lol star in my book ... so there


I'd love to be shiny pink :w00t: I'm always so jealous of flamingos  :lol: xxxx


----------



## Quinzell

Eroswoof, you really are a complete diamond! xx

I hope the little kitty gets better quickly.

I have had a kitty with very similar issues in the past, and whilst I would never in a million years look to pass any of my pets on to someone else I do know how distressing it is seeing an animal that doesn't seem to be getting any better. The one difference between myself and OP is that we do not have small children running around but I can appreciate that this would make matters even worse. 

In my opinion, regardless of OP's intentions, the kitty is better off with someone else who is willing to cover every single avenue in order to try and resolve this situation.

I have to say that I am a little surprised that all the vets have done is faecal testing as my boy had several blood tests, and wanted to do x-rays and scans if it weren't for him being so weak. But that's by the by now. He's going to a new home and will have a new start.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to get him straight to the vets and re-tested, my vets are fantastic but if needs be then I'll get a second opinion from elsewhere. 

Bit concerned as O/P has gone offline :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## missye87

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to get him straight to the vets and re-tested, my vets are fantastic but if needs be then I'll get a second opinion from elsewhere.
> 
> Bit concerned as O/P has gone offline :001_unsure: xxxxx


Pretty pink angel! (HUGE HUG)


----------



## Misi

What a fantastic outcome!! Just a thought, but 2 types of antibiotic? Could this be going some way to explaining the upset tum? Is he getting a probiotic at all?


----------



## Guest

Misi said:


> What a fantastic outcome!! Just a thought, but 2 types of antibiotic? Could this be going some way to explaining the upset tum? *Is he getting a probiotic at all?*


I'd doubt it hen  xxxx


----------



## Misi

Eroswoof said:


> I'd doubt it hen  xxxx


Oh well, it was worth an ask. He'll be with his new family soon and I'm sure all angles will be covered


----------



## Guest

Misi said:


> Oh well, it was worth an ask. He'll be with his new family soon and I'm sure all angles will be covered


Definitely  I have a separate bank account for my critters so I know there's always money available for anything so hopefully we'll be able to get to the bottom of it xxxx


----------



## Misi

Fantastic  I'm so happy this has worked out. All that talk of pts was quite depressing. Nice one:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Misi said:


> Fantastic  I'm so happy this has worked out. All that talk of pts was quite depressing. Nice one:thumbup:


Just heard back from o/p. He'll be coming to us on Saturday  Eee no! No putting to sleep unless it's for an hour or two on the sofa :lol: xxxx


----------



## Aurelia

Thank goodness for that!

Yay for the little guy :thumbup:

And a massive YAY! for you Em! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Aurelia said:


> Thank goodness for that!
> 
> Yay for the little guy :thumbup:
> 
> And a massive YAY! for you Em! :001_wub:


He says thank you Aunty Aurelia  :lol:

We'll get the little guy sorted, bless his paws :001_wub:

O/P has kindly said she'll bring him up to me so that's fantastic. My vet has said I can pop him round to his house on Sunday (he's a friend  ) just for an initial check etc xxxx


----------



## Aurelia

Awww that's great news on both scores  I bet it's handy having a vet for a friend eh?


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters

Oh I'm glad this has come to a fab outcome, hope you get to the bottom of his illness and he's back to full health very soon. I wish I had a vet as a friend lol, I keep telling my kids one of them has to train as a vet when they leave school lol!


----------



## Guest

Aurelia said:


> Awww that's great news on both scores  I bet it's handy having a vet for a friend eh?


Yes!!! He's a lovely man :lol: when I was fussing about with Bumble and his lump and he saw me in the waiting room he bellowed in front of everyone 'EMMA and my last name - WHAT are you doing here, your dog is FINE' :lol: :blush: he's lovely, very old school, but kind and very caring xxxx


----------



## Guest

New thread for him http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/176937-right-so.html xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie

Em....:001_wub: you are one of the most kindest , loveliest person i have ever met on any forum...x

your siggy is gunna get bigger 

juliex


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> Em....:001_wub: you are one of the most kindest , loveliest person i have ever met on any forum...x
> 
> your siggy is gunna get bigger
> 
> juliex


Daft sod :lol: :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie

Eroswoof said:


> Daft sod :lol: :001_wub: xxxxxx


thats me  ......but i'm right in what i say

speak later... off to watch Narnia :lol: xx

juliex


----------



## abbiechi

It's just like I told you Em, anymore animals to your signature and the government is going to have to give it an official road name xx


----------



## Guest

abbiechi said:


> It's just like I told you Em, anymore animals to your signature and the government is going to have to give it an official road name xx


:lol: that's it now though, Japser was a really special case xxxx


----------



## abbiechi

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: that's it now though, Japser was a really special case xxxx


Amazing for taking him on, kudos to you doll xxx


----------



## hobbs2004

Ems, hun, I have posted on your other thread. I am too flipping angry to post on this so better leave before I lose my rag......


----------



## Guest

hobbs2004 said:


> Ems, hun, I have posted on your other thread. I am too flipping angry to post on this so better leave before I lose my rag......


No danger hen, thanks for your advice, it'll be stuck to religiously xxxx


----------



## ESAB

Aurelia said:


> Well stick with the raw for a good week ... I forget what he weighs, but for a 4kg cat that's enough food for 40 days  ... scratch that am I right in thinking he is only 7months old? That's probably enough food for 20 days maximum then...
> 
> UGH, I just went to see if I could find out his age from your previous posts and found this too ...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get the other two kittens vaccinated? and how have they been through all of this?


I used to rescue and rehome small animals which I did successfully, that was before the cats, the other 2 are absolutely fine and vaccinated


----------



## Cloudygirl

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to get him re-tested for everything (no offense to o/p - just so I have all his details etc) and we'll go from there  xxxx


Couldn't you get a copy of his vet records transferred over to the new vet. They might choose to retest him anyway but they'd be useful to have at least.


----------



## Guest

Cloudygirl said:


> Couldn't you get a copy of his vet records transferred over to the new vet. They might choose to retest him anyway but they'd be useful to have at least.


We'll have a look into that, thank you  xxxx


----------



## Cloudygirl

Eroswoof said:


> We'll have a look into that, thank you  xxxx


I think it would help. You might need the previous owners permission to get them but I think it would certainly help to know what he's already been tested for. If you choose to repeat any of the tests thats another matter but it's prob better not to start from scratch. They should have noted the outcome of any fecal or blood tests.


----------



## Guest

Cloudygirl said:


> I think it would help. You might need the previous owners permission to get them but I think it would certainly help to know what he's already been tested for. If you choose to repeat any of the tests thats another matter but it's prob better not to start from scratch. They should have noted the outcome of any fecal or blood tests.


ESAB is really trying to do her best and I'm sure we can sort something out re his previous treatment. I hadn't thought about it, thank you very much xxxx


----------



## Zayna

Eroswoof you are a star!!!:thumbup1:

I do feel for OP, different situation but we had a cockatiel quite a while back who developed a chronic egg laying condition, we tried EVERYTHING we could but shejust laid and laidand laid so eventually we had to make the decision to rehome her with someone with alot more experience then us who could hopefully conquer the problem. it was heartbreaking but we did the right thing, Sponge hasnt laid another egg since being in her new home and she is happy as anything, ive visited herand keep in touch.
I know this is a different story but i know what its like when u love a pet and just want them to get well but they are just getting worse and nothing you try works. very upsetting and frustrating cos you just dont want to see them suffer.

hope it all works out for all concerned anyway!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

*FOR EMMA - FOR BEING SO KIND & WONDERFUL.* 

(I have to 'spread the rep' hun so I hope this makes up for not being able to leave you some.)
















































































:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

WOW!!!! Moggybaby they're amazing :w00t: but you've made Bex jealous :glare: xxxxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> WOW!!!! Moggybaby they're amazing :w00t: but *you've made Bex jealous *:glare: xxxxxxx


Oh dear, don't want anyone to be jealous :frown2: so here's a pretty blue star just for Bexy....


----------



## Aurelia

:lol: Now that's the kind of pink shiny star I was talking about ... all of them


----------



## Guest

Aurelia said:


> :lol: Now that's the kind of pink shiny star I was talking about ... all of them


 thanks hen xxxxx


----------



## Maygemc

You must not put that poor cat to sleep. Where are you based?!


----------



## IndysMamma

Maygemc said:


> You must not put that poor cat to sleep. Where are you based?!


he's got a new home - Eros is taking him in


----------

